# Scolopendra Hardwickei



## micheldied (Oct 9, 2011)

Finally got the time to pull the camera out for a while.


----------



## Hendersoniana (Oct 9, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful! How big is she? Love the second picture! Thanks for sharing .


----------



## Collin Clary (Oct 9, 2011)

Awsome looking pede. I really want to get some of these.


----------



## micheldied (Oct 9, 2011)

Hendersoniana said:


> Absolutely beautiful! How big is she? Love the second picture! Thanks for sharing .


Thank you. The one in the pictures is actually my smallest, at slightly over 5 inches.



Scorpion1998100 said:


> Awsome looking pede. I really want to get some of these.


The most beautiful species available after Viridicornis in my opinion. Hopefully we'll see these become more available in the coming years.


----------



## Hendersoniana (Oct 10, 2011)

Smallest but beautful! Virdiconsis is also very beautiful!


----------



## micheldied (Oct 10, 2011)

Hendersoniana said:


> Smallest but beautful! Virdiconsis is also very beautiful!


Indeed, it is a species to die for. Along with the Gigantea and Galapagoensis. Doesn't seem to be as common though.


----------



## pavel (Oct 10, 2011)

Beautiful color and some very nice shots!


----------



## wayne the pain (Oct 10, 2011)

Amazing animal hotogenic:


----------



## micheldied (Oct 11, 2011)

Thanks guys. I've moved them to their new, and permanent homes, and have measured them at all being over 6 inches, except the runt which is about 5.5 inches. The largest is about 7 inches.


----------



## Draiman (Oct 11, 2011)

micheldied said:


> Thanks guys. I've moved them to their new, and permanent homes, and have measured them at all being over 6 inches, except the runt which is about 5.5 inches. The largest is about 7 inches.


Not that I have any reason to doubt you Michel, but are you sure it's 7"? Body length? I don't see how they can get from 1.5" to 7" in a year...and everyone else who has plings from the same clutch I produced last year doesn't have any specimens any larger than 4" or 5".


----------



## KyuZo (Oct 11, 2011)

Gavin, there is someone here in the U.S. that measured out his S. hardwickei pling at 6 1/4" in BL.


----------



## micheldied (Oct 11, 2011)

Draiman said:


> Not that I have any reason to doubt you Michel, but are you sure it's 7"? Body length? I don't see how they can get from 1.5" to 7" in a year...and everyone else who has plings from the same clutch I produced last year doesn't have any specimens any larger than 4" or 5".


I wouldn't believe it if someone told me either. So, lemme try to get some pics.


----------



## micheldied (Oct 11, 2011)

Here are the pics. First pic is the runt, the last one I got from you, Gavin. It's actually closer to 6 inches.
The next few are of one of the bigger ones. It's longer than that 6 inch ruler(actually more).


----------



## Draiman (Oct 11, 2011)

God they are huge! I'm amazed that just over a year ago at around this time I was picking them out of their mother's enclosure. Good lord these things give new meaning to the term growing like weeds...

They almost seem small because of the way they look though, for some reason they still look like pedelings, especially with the small looking head. It's as if powerfeeding them makes them trade size for length.


----------



## micheldied (Oct 12, 2011)

Draiman said:


> God they are huge! I'm amazed that just over a year ago at around this time I was picking them out of their mother's enclosure. Good lord these things give new meaning to the term growing like weeds...
> 
> They almost seem small because of the way they look though, for some reason they still look like pedelings, especially with the small looking head. It's as if powerfeeding them makes them trade size for length.


Yeah, I admit I did overfeed them to put on the inches, as I wanted to get them as big as I could before National Service. I don't feed them very often now. Still, they put on quite a bit with each molt.
They do look very "young" and thin, which is why I'm hesitant to try breeding them. I don't know if they are actually mature.


----------



## KyuZo (Oct 12, 2011)

if you do decide to try them, then please let us know how it goes.  i want to try to breed mine too, but i think that they need a couple more molts


----------

